# Lily Pipes



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi All,

I notice that a lot of the hardened pro's at this game use a lily pipe as their filter outlet. What are the advantages of using one of these instead of the normal spraybar that is shipped with most filters? 

I notice most of them are expesive and made from glass. Is this purely so its harder to see in the aquarium?

Regards

Lee


----------



## misopeenut (Jul 10, 2006)

pros
-less noticable than green eheim ones
-does not take the attention away from the aquascaping
-gives nice and slow water flow and enough surface agitation

cons
-expensive
-requires weekly cleaning
-breaks easily because its glass

you still can see the pipe but like i said above, its less noticable so the attention goes your layout rather than where the pipes are


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

They also eliminate the need for any kind of surface skimming. The pipe creates a vortex where the water enters the tank and skims the surface to a perfectly clear state. It really is a great invention.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I use the black plastic, ball and socket sectional pieces for the same reason. It's also a bit pricey, but cheaper than a lily pipt. It's other advantages are that it is very durable and flexible. You can point it in different directions. You can also get different size outlets to adjust your output flow. You don't have to clean it either.

A sponser may also carry this, but I know I can find it here.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/Product...rium+Supplies+Water+Flow+Piping/Shopay00.aspx


----------



## misopeenut (Jul 10, 2006)

lily pipes look cool tho, it makes your tank look natural


----------

